# Glock 21 Gen 4



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

purchased a Glock 21 Gen 4 yesterday, I know this weapon is not ideal for concealment but the compact glock handguns are to small for my hand and uncomfortable to shoot. I haven't given holster's much thought yet, this is my first handgun I plan to carry concealed. Anyone have experience with the glock 21 handgun and know any methods/holsters for ideal/comfortable concealment(shoulder as well as hip holster, I plan to buy one of each)


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I love the 21, I have huge hands and really like the bulk. However, it's size makes it pretty much unconcealable unless it's in a shoulder holster. They're pretty heavy when fully loaded too.

Back before I sold off all my guns I'd carry it in a thigh holster when stargazing by myself in dark, remote places. It was easily accessable wearing a heavy coat.

If you want to carry concealed in the waist area look at the G23. It still packs a punch, has the same capacity, is comfortable to hold in bear paws and is much easier to carry concealed.

Rick


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Rick, from what I've read a shoulder holster seems the most convenient. I shot all the Glock's and found the 21 to be my favorite. I already bought it so no changing haha, it is a mighty sweet gun!!


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a Comp-Tac MTAC on the way for my G21 (should be here Saturday) 
I'll let you know how it works out.


----------

